# Aviation Militaire



## mineman65 (Aug 10, 2010)

Here's 50 of my videos on YouTube under username AviationMilitaire. You find lot more on my channel there.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/p/4264ADC1F74E16AE&hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/p/4264ADC1F74E16AE&hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="385" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------

